# Setting up my E-350 Extended Cargo Van



## Spencer

Thought I'd start a thread with my progress on my van. Picked it up yesterday afternoon and got to see the lettering. I think he did a good job.


----------



## Spencer

Got the ladder rack on last night. Gonna have to adjust the side door to clear the bracket, other than that I'm really happy with the kargo master pro II rack.


----------



## Spencer

Hopefully I'm gonna start putting down plywood on the floor tonight. My plan is to go over the existing mat so I don't lose the insulation/sound barrier. I'll post pics as I make progress.


----------



## Jaws

How do yall who use vans haul a lot of material? Trailer?


----------



## Spencer

Jaws said:


> How do yall who use vans haul a lot of material? Trailer?


I still have my truck. If I need it its there. It most cases if it is a significant amount of material I plan to use my lumber yard for delivery. At $30/delivery its not worth my time to go get a bunch of materials anyway. I'd be losing money doing it. Planning ahead works well.


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> How do yall who use vans haul a lot of material? Trailer?


Depends on what you mean by a lot and what type which would also mean amount of time... delivery is the cheapest option for most every delivery when you consider time to go, pick, checkout, load, drive to the site and unload.... not to mention gas...

The key is ordering to minimize the delivery charges and making sure your customer is paying for it...

Time picking up materials is time off a job, which delays it's finish costing you twice...

Even if I shorted myself 5 sheets of rock, unless I needed it right there and then and didn't have something else to work on, I wouldn't go to the box store to pick it up, as contractors get $20 deliveries at the pro-desk... 

We are having 90 sheets of 54" x 144" delivered next week from a non-box store and they delivering it and bringing it in the house for $75...

The box-store may match the price of the rock, but they won't bring it into the house...

To me, the extra $55 in delivery charge to do that is money well spent instead of wasting our energy hiking the stuff into the house and THEN have to hang it...

We'll start hanging in one room, while they are still bringing it in...


----------



## KAP

Spencer said:


> I still have my truck. If I need it its there. It most cases if it is a significant amount of material I plan to use my lumber yard for delivery. At $30/delivery its not worth my time to go get a bunch of materials anyway. I'd be losing money doing it. Planning ahead works well.


You see... that's why I need to work on getting my post lengths down... you beat me to the punch... :whistling


----------



## Jaws

I get it delivered as well, when feasible. 

When we are busy I have quite a few carpenters to keep busy, primarily on remodels. On remodels, I have the intitial package dropped with LVLs, header materials and plenty of studs to get started. From then on I go get my own, my leads or myself write lists everyday. I pick out primo stock that way too. 

We just turned the tempo way up, so one of my carpenters sons is working for me as a laborer and roustabout. He gets the materials normally. Frees me up to work on the job or bounce back and forth between projects. Or leave me at the office, like today. Which sucks and why im taking CT breaks. Lol


----------



## Inner10

Spencer said:


> Got the ladder rack on last night. Gonna have to adjust the side door to clear the bracket, other than that I'm really happy with the kargo master pro II rack.


Van looks nice, but that garage looks mint!


----------



## Jaws

When I am working alone or with a hand, I do tend to use delivery more, and get what I need on my way home. Something to look at for sure, definitely make more money when im on site more.


----------



## Spencer

Inner10 said:


> Van looks nice, but that garage looks mint!


It's my dad's pride and joy. Has another bay same size as what you see beside it that is cold storage.

The hoist came in really handy on this project.


----------



## 98crewcab

Looking good bubba!! so how did you make out for height? can you still fit in your garage?


----------



## Spencer

98crewcab said:


> Looking good bubba!! so how did you make out for height? can you still fit in your garage?


Right now height is very tight. If I had to much speed when I hit the concrete bump going into the garage I think I could pop it up and get really close to hitting.

Last night my wife was watching as I pulled it in and she said that it touched the rubber trim piece that goes along the inside of the garage door. Its a 1 ton so the back end sits pretty high right now. I think it will lower after I get all my shelving/tools in there.


----------



## Spencer

Got the floor in last night and started laying tools in. Biggest thing is working around the wheel wells. 

Passenger side is going to be two columns of systainers and two columns of stanley boxes for fasteners. The table saw will be on the end with my vac sitting on top when I take it. You'll just have to wait and see what the other side will be. My bulkhead isn't in yet so that will go in later.


----------



## AustinDB

I designed my shelving so that a large trash can could slide in/out w/ about 6" to spare-just a thought. Also, I had an old 30" tool box and bolted that bad boy to the floor next to the sliding door-it's proved most valuable in organizing the variety of hand tools I most commonly use and I can reach it without getting into the van. 

your van lettering looks great-easy to read from far away!


----------



## rrk

Like the lettering, 

With the systainers, if you want something out of the lower ones you have to move the whole stack? That would get real old real fast with me
Or are you going to have shelves and store them individually?

I have my shelves built over separate flooring from the center area. So I can easily replace center floor if needed. My center area is 15' long.


----------



## Spencer

Here are some progress pics gentlemen. So far I'm pleases with how it's turning out. 

All systainers will have dedicated shelf. No stacking. Grab and go.


----------



## KAP

Looking good... :thumbsup:

Is the added weight helping with the height issue?... My guess is not much...


----------



## Warren

Jaws said:


> How do yall who use vans haul a lot of material? Trailer?


You'd be surprised how much material you can get into a one ton extended. These vans are a couple inches taller, and plywood can be loaded on edge. I can get 14' lengths in with the door closed if I manuever properly. Getting the material out can be an issue if you over do it though. 

My least favorite thing to haul is scaffolding. I can squeeze about 4 bucks in at a time and get them out with some difficulty. Strapping them on top is also an option, but my rack is not as nice as Spencers, and they are still a pain to take down.


----------



## Spencer

Warren said:


> You'd be surprised how much material you can get into a one ton extended. These vans are a couple inches taller, and plywood can be loaded on edge. I can get 14' lengths in with the door closed if I manuever properly. Getting the material out can be an issue if you over do it though.
> 
> My least favorite thing to haul is scaffolding. I can squeeze about 4 bucks in at a time and get them out with some difficulty. Strapping them on top is also an option, but my rack is not as nice as Spencers, and they are still a pain to take down.


I'm not sure how much I'll end up using the rack on the van. The rack on my pickup is a lot more convenient because I can reach where ever I need to when putting stuff up there/strapping/etc. With this van, it is way up there and you can reach it easily. Oh well. Can't have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Eric K

I put homesote in my one van that has the metal wall and shelves in it and used sound caulking to caulk to body. Keeps noise down and smells back there.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Yea I'll go take one for you, I did it back in 05 and it still holding up!
I went straight carpet to metal using spray glue, it spans the holes nicely

I have two different carpets because I didn't buy enough and by the time I got back it was gone,

The Chevy symbol is pad and gives it and embossed look, I'm sorry I watch too much pimp my ride shows and have to try stuff for myself!


----------



## SectorSecurity

Im inclined to say leave it the way it is, it looks to mint to start putting stuff on it.


----------



## Spencer

SectorSecurity said:


> Im inclined to say leave it the way it is, it looks to mint to start putting stuff on it.


I agree. Plus I'm just plain burnt out of working on this thing. I'll use it a while then decide what I want to do.


----------



## Spencer

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Yea I'll go take one for you, I did it back in 05 and it still holding up!
> I went straight carpet to metal using spray glue, it spans the holes nicely
> 
> I have two different carpets because I didn't buy enough and by the time I got back it was gone,
> 
> The Chevy symbol is pad and gives it and embossed look, I'm sorry I watch too much pimp my ride shows and have to try stuff for myself!


That is sweet and looks good too. If I do anything I think I'll try that.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Once you hear that door and tools rattling you bet your ass you will lol

My van is an expresscalade, I put an awesome sound system in it and it's always comfy!


----------



## Five Star

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Once you hear that door and tools rattling you bet your ass you will lol My van is an expresscalade, I put an awesome sound system in it and it's always comfy!


Yeah I got a nice kicker mounted to mine in my sprinter, and it's carpeted too, I made a little storage compartment between the speakers too for little stuff!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Yea I got planet audio amp 2 kicker 12's kicker 6x9 factory speakers I had the premium sound system anyway but one day I'll upgrade them as well,
I built mine into the sidewall just seemed like the best place and I have 4 captains chairs in there so it's like a roomy extended cab inside,

And yes it cranks!!!


----------



## SectorSecurity

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Yea I got planet audio amp 2 kicker 12's kicker 6x9 factory speakers I had the premium sound system anyway but one day I'll upgrade them as well,
> I built mine into the sidewall just seemed like the best place and I have 4 captains chairs in there so it's like a roomy extended cab inside,
> 
> And yes it cranks!!!


Maybe that is why your tools are rattling around :clap:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Nah, I put down tool box liner lmao!!
I do have a squeaky rivet holding up my luan ceiling but I attribute that to listening to ac/dc and Metallica hahaha


----------



## Five Star

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Nah, I put down tool box liner lmao!!
> I do have a squeaky rivet holding up my luan ceiling but I attribute that to listening to ac/dc and Metallica hahaha


Same here I'm usually thrashing down the road


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Haha, I start out plowing listening too it but have too switch to easy listening 70's late at night because I get full of rage lol

Rage and a 20' pusher is no good lol


----------



## Nick R

You should work a few jobs out of it and see what works/doesn't before going too far. I have been in a constant re-arranging stage for about a year. New tools always mess things up too.


----------



## Spencer

Nick R said:


> You should work a few jobs out of it and see what works/doesn't before going too far. I have been in a constant re-arranging stage for about a year. New tools always mess things up too.


That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Nick R

But definitely looks great! Also, you can add storage to the inside of the side/ back doors. It's wasted real estate for me because I've a slider with windows. Yours is ideal for storage, not to mention the extended body, wish I had that extra bit of length!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

wish I had that extra bit of length![/QUOTE]



Don't we all!!!!!


----------



## builditguy

Working out of it is a good idea. Things will settle into thier own place. 
New tools always cause a problem. For me, buying a new tool and then trying to find a place for it. Also replacing a worn out tool. The new box is always a different size.


----------



## Spencer

builditguy said:


> Working out of it is a good idea. Things will settle into thier own place.
> New tools always cause a problem. For me, buying a new tool and then trying to find a place for it. Also replacing a worn out tool. The new box is always a different size.



I took into account some of the tools I want to add in the future and added them into the equation, especially on the passenger side where the festool stuff is. I have room for quite a bit more. 

I also left the area where I store my nailers and unboxed electric tool open so that if need be, I can always jam more in.

I've pretty much got it done, right now I'm working on filling up all the stanley boxes with fasteners.

Hopefully tomorrow, I'll take it for a spin and see how much noise she makes.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Spencer said:


> I took into account some of the tools I want to add in the future and added them into the equation, especially on the passenger side where the festool stuff is. I have room for quite a bit more.
> 
> I also left the area where I store my nailers and unboxed electric tool open so that if need be, I can always jam more in.
> 
> I've pretty much got it done, right now I'm working on filling up all the stanley boxes with fasteners.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow, I'll take it for a spin and see how much noise she makes.


Don't listen to them you are in to deep to stop now!:laughing:


----------



## GT Handyman

*van storage*

I have a 2009 e350 passenger van that I took the last 2 rows of seats out. I left the first row in so I could take my granddaughter to daycare. I was thinking about a 4x6x1 1/2 foot drawer system. I can lay sheet goods flat on the top of the drawer. I saw one somewhere but can't remember where. I can put a couple of legs so when you pull the drawer out it has legs to take the weight of the drawer.Some heavy duty coaster wheels.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

GT Handyman said:


> I have a 2009 e350 passenger van that I took the last 2 rows of seats out. I left the first row in so I could take my granddaughter to daycare. I was thinking about a 4x6x1 1/2 foot drawer system. I can lay sheet goods flat on the top of the drawer. I saw one somewhere but can't remember where. I can put a couple of legs so when you pull the drawer out it has legs to take the weight of the drawer.Some heavy duty coaster wheels.


Have you thought about using garage door track built into your frame?


----------



## GT Handyman

*van storage*

No, I will check into that. thanks


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

FRAME2FINISH said:


> Yea I'll go take one for you, I did it back in 05 and it still holding up!
> I went straight carpet to metal using spray glue, it spans the holes nicely
> 
> I have two different carpets because I didn't buy enough and by the time I got back it was gone,
> 
> The Chevy symbol is pad and gives it and embossed look, I'm sorry I watch too much pimp my ride shows and have to try stuff for myself!



The misspelling of vortec is driving me nuts.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Ain't that a *****!!! I ordered stickers and never caught it till everything was on and I pulled the hood and painted the vortec on the motor!

I said wtf looked at the stickers said mother ****er and then looked inside and said Doh !!!

I fixed the stickers easily, the carpet is more work than I want to do but I plan on redoing it in wood at some point!!


----------

